
Ask HN: Facts you learned at school which aren't true any more? - gls2ro
Starting from a video of Scott Manley https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=1wIZ2sp39Cc I become very curious and excited to find out more subjects&#x2F;topics like these. 
What facts you learned at school are not true anymore?<p>Edit: I also found this link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Education&#x2F;What-are-some-facts-still-being-taught-in-school-that-have-been-proven-to-be-false which was posted also on HN two years ago.
======
chrisbennet
Coriolis effect _doesn 't_ make toilet water swirl direction in the northern
hemisphere and the other direction in the Southern Hemisphere.

------
brudgers
There are 9 planets.

Not just wrong, but geocentric universe, roast Giordano Bruno in _Campo de '
Fiori_ wrong.

------
keymone
Pluto is not a planet.

